# Motherboard and PSU problem



## BanMidou (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I bought Asus h97 pro gamer and already had seasonic 620, the motherboard power led keeps on blinking when I use this psu with the motherboard, I tried with lesser power psu which is 450 watts it's working fine .... I want to know does seasonic 620 is not compatible or which PSU I should use for this motherboard

Please help me on this ....


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 30, 2015)

should just work fine just disable  C6/C7 in bios or plug in a fan on the molex of psu :3 

but seasonic should also just work fine with that system if there is still issue just rma the psu


----------



## BanMidou (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you acepro71. My PSU was the culprit. I tried it with another motherboard, faced the same issue. 

I have applied for RMA. 

Thank you so much.....


----------

